# Chapman University: Current Attendees?



## Klatu (Feb 24, 2003)

Hello,
   I am currently awaiting response from Chapman, as well as a smattering of other colleges. Is there anyone out there whom are currently attending and would like to shine some light on me as to their experiences?

-Application process

-Classes

-Student Body

-Products (Finished Pieces)


----------



## Klatu (Feb 24, 2003)

Hello,
   I am currently awaiting response from Chapman, as well as a smattering of other colleges. Is there anyone out there whom are currently attending and would like to shine some light on me as to their experiences?

-Application process

-Classes

-Student Body

-Products (Finished Pieces)


----------



## MIND RITE (Apr 4, 2003)

LEt us know...I'm thinking about going next year!!!! Thanks

Lets hope this thing ends quick...enough said


----------

